# CPSC Recalls: 10 Bike-Related Recalls



## severine (May 15, 2012)

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Now that spring is here, the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is reminding consumers to check to see if their bicycles, bicycle components or accessories have been recalled before using them. Recalled bicycles, components and accessories can be dangerous and cause an accident, resulting in injury or even death. If you have a recalled product, contact the firm for the remedy. Once that's taken care of, remember to properly strap on your bike helmet!

Check out these recent bicycle-related recalls. You can find out more about these recalls and others at our website www.cpsc.gov.

Product | Recall Press Release | Hazard

Bridgeway Bicycles (91,000 units) | 11-331 | The bicycle chain can break, causing a rider to lose control and fall.

Trek 2012 FX and District bicycles (27,000 units) | 12-024 | The bolt that secures the seat saddle clamp to the seat post can break posing a fall hazard.

Fuji Saratoga Women's Bicycles (10,500 units) | 12-112 | The bicycle's frame can break in the center of the downtube during use, causing the rider to lose control and fall.
Public Bikes 2010 through 2012 Model Year Bicycles (4,100 units) | 12-145 | The pedals can crack and break, posing a fall hazard to the rider.

Specialized 2012 bicycles with Advanced Group carbon forks (460 units) | 12-096 | The brake component housed within the bicycle's carbon fork can disengage from the fork and allow the brake assembly to contact the wheel spokes while rotating, posing a fall hazard.

Chariot bicycle trailers (44,000 units) and bicycle trailer conversion kits (70,000 units) | 12-085 | The bicycle trailer's hitch mechanisms can crack and break, causing the trailer to detach from the bicycle. This poses an injury hazard to children in the bicycle trailer.

Topeak Babyseat II Bicycle Carrier Seats (40,000 units) | 12-143 | A child can place his or her fingers in the opening at the grab bar's hinge mechanism. When the consumer lifts the grab bar to remove the child from the seat, the child's fingertips can be caught in the hinge mechanism, posing a laceration and fingertip amputation hazard to the child.

Little Tricky Bicycle Helmets (30,400 units) | 12-082 | Product testing demonstrated that these helmets do not comply with CPSC safety standards for impact resistance. Consumers could suffer impact head injuries in a fall.

GT, Giant and Trek Bicycles with SR Suntour Suspension Forks (17,000 units) | 12-149 | The suspension fork's internal support tubes can break and cause the rider to lose control, fall and crash. 

Gore Bicycle Brake Cables for Road Bikes (9,700 units) | 12-125 | When the brake cables are installed on Campagnolo style brake levers, they can detach, causing the brakes to fail and posing a fall hazard.

To see this press release on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the products involved and links to the individual recalls, please go to:  http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml12/12177.html


----------



## jlboyell (May 16, 2012)

oh of course i have a gt with a sr suntour suspension fork


----------

